# . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?



## Ondine (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es hier jemanden, der in seinem Teich Makropoden schwimmen hat? Ich googel mich überall durch, aber außer der Info, dass die Rundschwanzmakropode _Macropodus ocellatus_ die geeignete Art für unsere Temperaturbereiche ist, bin ich nicht sehr viel weiter gekommen. Alles ziemlich theoretisch, ich würde aber gerne mal was hören, was auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruht . . .

LG 
Britta


----------



## jochen (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Britta,

Ich habe selbst keine Ahnung von der Haltung von Makropoden im Teich,
habe jedoch schon einmal einen Teich in Starnberg gesehen in denen Makropoden schon seit Jahren gehalten werden.
Der Besitzer gab mir Auskunft das die Makropoden die er so erfolgreich hält aus Nordkorea stammen und den Beinamen Macropodus ocellatus Korea Inch`on tragen.
Habe mich damals darum bemüht und sogar einen Züchter in Deutschland gefunden.
Bin aber damals davon abgekommen, weil sie einfach nicht zu meinen Stil im Teich passen.
Ansonsten sollte es klappen, laut Züchter sollen sie absolut winterhart sein. Seine Begründung, in Norkorea wo die Fische wie beschrieben herstammen gibt es teilweiße härtere Winter als bei uns in Mitteleuropa, ob es stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.
Die Fische brauchen fast stehendes Wasser, also starke Strömung durch Pumpen etc. vermeiden, sehr viele Schwimmpflanzen, da Makropoden Schaumnestbauer sind. Die Temperatur denke ich stellt siehe oben kein Problem.
Dein Teich sollte mindestens wie bei jeden Fischen zum Überwintern eine Tiefe von 80cm. oder besser mehr haben


----------



## Armin (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hy,

wie willst du die dann zur Überwinterung aus dem Teich bekommen ?
Ich glaube nicht, daß die Fischle um die 6° Cels. im Teich bleiben können.
Oder man heizt den Teich ohnehin.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi.

Hab auch schon mal in einem uralten Bericht gelesen, das Makropoden (ich glaube der ocellatus). Unter Umständen im Teich überwintern können. Da Makropoden aber Labyrinthfische sind brauchen sie ein Loch wo sie "Atmen" können, sonst ertrinken sie.
Ein weiteres Problem ist, das sie sich erkälten können wenn die Lufttemperatur zu kalt ist. Es heißt immer die Lufttemperatur sollte min. so warm sein wie die Wassertemperatur. Wie das aber ist wenn das Wasser auch nur 4°C, weiß ich nicht.

Hatte dieses Jahr eingentlich vor den normalen Macropodus opercularis im Teich zu halten. Den ich dann im Herbst natürlich raus nehme und ins Aquarium setze. Mal sehen vielleicht hol ich mir noch welche.


Hab den Macropodus ocellatus übreigens bei mir in der Nähe noch nie im Handel gesehen immer nur den Macropodus opercularis.


----------



## Ondine (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> . . . habe jedoch schon einmal einen Teich in Starnberg gesehen in denen Makropoden schon seit Jahren gehalten werden.
> Der Besitzer gab mir Auskunft das die Makropoden die er so erfolgreich hält aus Nordkorea stammen und den Beinamen Macropodus ocellatus Korea Inch`on tragen.
> Habe mich damals darum bemüht und sogar einen Züchter in Deutschland gefunden . . .



. . . ich habe inzwischen weiter recherchiert und _Macropodus ocellatus_ ist wohl der einzige dieser Art der sich in unseren Breiten wohlfühlen könnte. 
Jetzt bin ich eigentlich richtig entschlossen es zu wagen, denn ich finde dass diese Fische sehr attraktiv anzuschauen sind, außerdem ist ihr Brutverhalten auch recht spannend, also etwas _Action _im Teich . . . nur wo bekomme ich diese Fische, einen Züchter konnte ich bislang leider nicht ergoogeln.

Ansonsten wäre mein Teichlein bestens gerüstet, Wasser ist superklar, alles ist irgendwie im Lot, Unterwasserpflanzen sind reichlich vorhanden, Rückzugsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch genug, die Seerose entfaltet gerade ihre Blätter, Wasserhyazinthen sind auch da . . . also her mit den Fischen!

WER SAGT MIR WO?

LG
Britta


----------



## jochen (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Britta,

hast eine PN,

wenn du sie den wirklich bekommst, wollen wir dann aber einen Bericht...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Jochen.

Würde mich auch über eine PN bezüglich der Makropoden freuen.


----------



## Ondine (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*




			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Britta,
> 
> hast eine PN,
> 
> wenn du sie den wirklich bekommst, wollen wir dann aber einen Bericht...


. . . Danke für den Tipp, ich habe gleich eine Mail an den Thomas abgesetzt, bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt. Und einen Bericht mit Fotos und so gibt es ganz bestimmt - das ist ja selbstverständlich!

LG
Britta


----------



## Jam (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

wäre nett, wenn ihr mal berichten könntet, was aus eurem Vorhaben geworden ist.
Danke

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Patrol-Lady (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Britta,

habe für Dich mal weitergesucht, hast Du auch die Seite " www.casa-di-lago.de/thema1a.htm " gefunden? Außerdem gibt's noch eine tolle Quelle unter " www.Fischfarm-schubert.de/Onlineshop/ " . Vielleicht lesen wir ja noch was von Dir und Deinem Kampffisch.

Gruß aus Mainz 05,  :friede   Conny


----------



## jochen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

der Erste Link von Conny war auch mein Tipp... 

leider habe ich von Britta seitdem nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi,

M.ocellatus wird in den letzten zwei Jahren während der Saison tatsächlich öfter mal als Teichfisch angeboten. Evtl. einfach mal bei einem guten Händler danach fragen. Diese Tiere sind vollkommen winterhart, auch eine langanhaltende Eisschicht ist denen egal. Allerdings sind es Fische, für Leute die nicht dauernd bunte Farbflecke im Teich sehen müssen. Die Tiere sind relativ scheu und zum beobachten muss man sich schon Zeit nehmen, zumal Makropoden verkrautete Gewässer bevorzugen.
Auch M.opercularis ist für kleine Teiche ein guter Sommergast, muss im Herbst aber wieder ins Aquarium. Keine Angst, die Tiere lassen sich im Oktober sehr gut fangen, sie sind bei fallenden Temperaturen dann schon ein wenig träge. Auf jeden Fall bekommen diese Fische im Teich wunderschöne Flossen und Farben, die man bei Aquarientieren nicht zu sehen bekommt. Auch eine Nachzucht im Teich ist keine Seltenheit.

Vielleicht ist dies hier für "Freilandaquarianer auch von Interesse:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=17807


----------



## goldfisch (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,
der Nachteil solcher Fische ist, das man sie selten sieht. Ich habe im vorigen Juli 10 m.opercularis aus dem Baumarkt eingesetzt. Im Dezember und Februar hatte ich je einen Ausfall. Im März habe ich eine ca. 2cm Makropode gesehen, also gabs auch Nachwuchs. Allerdings haben wir hier Weinbauklima und der Winter war auch keiner. Der Teich friert durch den Auslauf der Pumpe höchstens zu 2/3 zu.
M. ocellatus suche ich auch noch und bin für Tipps dankbar. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

hat denn irgendjemand einen Bezugsquelle für die __ Macropoden. Ich suche danach auch schon einige Zeit, aber ohne Erfolg. Die, die sie schon im Teich haben, geben die paar auftretenden Nachzuchten nur an Bekannte und Freunde weiter.

Es gibt auch so viele andere exotische Fische, die für den Gartenteich geeignet sein sollen/angeblich sind aber so gut wie keine Möglichkeit da dran zu kommen oder näheres zu erfahren. Ich habe in diversen Foren berichte über winterharte Killis, Reiskärpflinge (Oryzias latipes), Kardinalfisch (Tanichthys albonubes) gelesen und sogar Macropodus opercularis soll den Winter im Teich überstehen. Die Kardinalfische sind in der Literatur nur bis mindestens 16° angegeben. Von winterhart ist da keine Rede. In meiner Kindheit hatte ich in der Nachbarschaft einen Fischzüchter, der hat Panzerwelse und andere Exoten im Freilandteich gezüchtet. Im Winter durfte der Teich nur nicht zufrieren, aber die Fische blieben drin. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, welche Fische das genau waren. Ich habe bei diesem Züchter immer etwas ausgeholfen und ein paar Fische für mein Aquarium als Lohn erhalten, daher weiß ich, dass es wirklich stimmt und kein Märchen ist.

Die einzige Möglichkeit das genau zu erfahren, wären eigene Versuche. Also im Sommer diverse mögliche Kandidaten in den Teich tun und im Frühjahr feststellen, was davon überlebt hat. Das kommt mir aber irgendwie barbarisch vor. 

Axel


----------



## chromis (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Axel, 

warte doch einfach mal ein paar Wochen ab bis die Teichfischsaison richtig losgeht.
Kölle-Zoo hatte diese Art letztes Jahr im Angebot, oftmals hilft auch eine Nachfrage bei einem guten Händler, Welke dürfte in Frage kommen.
Die IGL( http://www.igl-home.de/ ) wird sicher auch weiterhelfen können.

Ob manche Fische winterhart sind, hängt auch ein wenig vom Wohnort ab.
In einem Teich in Freiburg kannst Du bestimmt Tanichthys überwintern, ein paar Kilometer weiter auf dem Feldberg hätten die Fische nicht die geringste Chance.
Bei mir haben dieses Jahr trotz zwei Wochen geschlossener Eisdecke Notropis ohne Probleme überwintert:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=14452
Bei einem Freund seit ein paar Jahren Tanichthys albonubes und meine Tanichthys micagemmae schwimmen seit einer Woche jetzt auch im Teich.


----------



## goldfisch (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Axel,
ich habe seit vorigen Jahr auch Enneacanthus obesus, E. chaetodon und 
E. gloriosus im großen Teich. Das sind kleine Sonnebarsche, nicht so räuberisch wie der gemeine und der grüne. Ein E.gloriosus schwamm leider anfang März oben. Die Fische gabs bei uns in den Baumärkten. 
Da ich sehr hartes Brunnenwasser habe, sind in meinen Minteich (eingegrabene Badewanne) dieses Jahr __ Aphanius mento, ein türkischer eierlegender und die australische Wüstengrundel Chlamydogobius eremius mit rausgekommen. Freilandüberwinterung traue ich diesen beiden Arten nicht so recht so. In holländischen Foren wurde aber auch schon  über Überwinterung berichtet. Vieleicht hat jemand mehr Erfahrung. Leicht zu bekommen und bei mir im großen Teich überwintert sind __ Macropoden und Kardinalsfische.
Mfg Jürgen


----------



## jochen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Rainer,

hast du auch schon Erfahrungen mit notropis lutrensis gemacht, oder kennst du jemanden der die Fische schon im Teich überwintert hat?
Wenn ja in was für einem Klima.


----------



## chromis (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich selbst hab's mit denen noch nie versucht und kenne auch keinen Teichbesitzer mit praktischen Erfahrungen. Es gibt halt auch nur sehr wenige, die sich mit solchen Fischen beschäftigen. Erstens sind etliche Arten sehr teuer und dann sehen sie für den __ Goldfisch- und Koigewöhnten Teichbesitzer auch noch recht farblos aus.

Allerdings habe ich in einem Zoogeschäft gehört, dass zumindest zwei Kunden Notropis lutrensis(gültig: Cyprinella lutrensis) im Oberrheingebiet seit mindestens zwei Jahren dauerhaft im Freien pflegen.


----------



## jochen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Rainer,

besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort,

ja leider bekommen diese in meinen Augen sehr schönen Fische sehr wenig Beachtung.
Ich denke mal für die Frankenwaldregion werden sie wohl (leider) ungeeignet sein.
Ich bin da eher vernünftig, und verzichte auf Überwinterungsversuchen.


----------



## AxelU (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

eben habe ich bei einem Zoohändler ganz in der Nähe Notropis chrosomus gefunden. Allerdings bleibt einem bei dem Preis schon mal kurz die Luft weg. Bei 12 Stück EUR 20,- pro Stück. Na ja, aber für Koi Liebhaber wäre das ein Klacks, oder? Sobald ich Zeit habe werden also 12 Stück davon in meinen Teich überführen.

Macropodus ocellatus kann er ebenfalls kurzfristig bekommen. __ Aphanius und Oryzias latipes will er sich auch drum kümmern und sieht gute Chancen.

Plötzlich ist alles ganz einfach 

Wenn also jemand aus dem Großraum Bergisches Land/Köln Interesse hat, kann ich den Händler weiter geben.

Axel


----------



## jochen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Axel



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bleibt einem bei dem Preis schon mal kurz die Luft weg. Bei 12 Stück EUR 20,- pro Stück.



wer schön sein will, muß leiden... 

Glückwunsch...

ich hoffe doch du berichtest.


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

...und ein paar Fotos wären ganz toll!  

Liebe Grüße

Else, die das Thema total spannend findet


----------



## chromis (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Axel,

mit 20 Euro liegt der Händler preislich im Mittelfeld.
Allerdings solltest Du aufpassen. Es gibt geschäftstüchtige Züchter, die nur die farbenprächtigeren Männchen verkaufen.
Einen Kommentar zu dieser Vorgehensweise erspare ich mir :
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=19809

@ jochen:

vielleicht findet sich dann ein Platz im Haus für ein Überwinterungsaquarium


----------



## chromis (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

So, das dürften die ersten Bilder sein von laichenden Notropis chrosomus im Gartenteich. Das war heute ein richtiges Feuerwerk an Farben:


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Moin Rainer.

Man, die sind ja der Hammer! :shock  Sehen die außerhalb der Laichzeit auch annähernd so farbig aus?


Ich suche übrigens immer noch M. ocellatus. Die Anfrage bei Thomas Seehaus hat leider noch nichts ergeben.


----------



## chromis (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Mirko,

ein paar Abstriche muss man außerhalb der Laichzeit schon machen, graue Mäuse sind's dann aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Rainer,

die sind ja wirklich klasse. Da kommt farblich kein Koi mit!


----------



## jochen (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Rainer,


----------



## AxelU (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

seit heute sind 12 Notropis chrosomus im Teich. Ein sagenhafter Fisch. Die Männchen sehen von oben aus wie U-Bote mit Neonlampen an der Seite. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass die so auffällig bunt sind. Nach 10 Minuten Eingewöhnungszeit schwammen die schon im Teich, als wären Sie immer da drin gewesen. Fressen, Weibchen jagen, Mücken aus der Luft fangen (!!) usw. als wären sie nie in einen 30 Ltr. Händlerbecken gewesen. Unglaublich !!

Die EUR 20,- pro Fisch haben sich wirklich gelohnt.

Axel


----------



## chromis (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Axel,

damit haben die Fische ja schon eine weite Verbreitung als Teichfische gefunden 

Wenn man den Preis aufs Körpergewicht umrechnet, dann kommt kein Koi mit. Das wird allerdings schnell vergessen sein, wenn die Tiere anfangen abzulaichen.
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du auch bald solche Bilder zu sehen bekommst wie ich gestern.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Mirko


Ein paar Bilder zu deiner Frage:

Sie sind Pfeilschnell und daher nicht sehr gut zu erkennen.


----------



## AxelU (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Notropis Halter,

meine scheinen regelmäßig zu laichen, genau wie meine Goldelritzen und meine Kardinälchen. Nun habe ich im ganzen Teich kleine Jungfische von 5 bis 10 mm Länge und ich weiß nicht, zu welcher Sorte die gehören. 

Auffällig ist bei diesen Jungfischen, dass die von oben völlig schwarz sind. Ein paar andere Jungfische, die aber in viel bescheidenerer Anzahl da sind, sind beige. Die beigen würden wohl eher zu den Goldelritzen passen und die schwarzen entweder zu den Kardinälchen oder zu den Notropis oder zu beiden.

Habt Ihr auch schon Junge? Sind die schwarz?

Axel


----------



## chromis (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Werner,

schwimmen die Notropis bei den Koi oder hast Du einen zweiten Teich?

@Axel,

trotz mehrmaligem Ablaichen sind mir bisher noch immer keine Jungfische der Notropis aufgefallen. Allerdings sollen die Jungfische sehr klein sein. Sollte mich wirklich wundern, wenn überhaupt keine Jungfische hochkommen. Als Gesellschaft  ist nur noch ein kleiner Schwarm Tanichthys micagemmae(siehe Foto) im Teich.


----------



## goldfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Rainer,

wie sind eigentlich die Temperaturansprüche der Tanichthys micagemmae.
Sind diese mit dem  Wald- und Wiesenkardinal vergleichbar, d.h kann man sie bei Weinbauklima im Winter im Teich lassen ? Laut Literatur kommen sie glaube ich südlicher vor.

Die Notropis chrosomis sind wirklich herrliche Fische. Leider habe ich noch nie Händler in meiner Gegend gefunden.

mfg Jüegen


----------



## chromis (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Jürgen,

ich glaube nicht, dass die T.micagemmae bei uns winterhart sind. Ich werde meine auf jeden Fall im Herbst wieder ins Aquarium setzen.


----------



## chromis (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

nachdem es die ganze Zeit schon ordentlich kalt war, habe ich am Sonntag meine vietnamesischen Kardinäle abgefischt. 
Ausgesetzt wurden im Frühjahr zehn Stück. Das Fangergebnis lag bei mehr als 60 Exemplaren aller Größen.


----------



## goldfisch (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Gratulation Rainer,
im großen Teich kann ich leider keine Revision machen. Zur Zeit habe ich aber eine Reuse aufgestellt. An frischen Nachwuchs habe ich auser bei den Stichlingen, bisher nur einen jungen __ Bitterling gefangen. Von den anderen Arten  habe ich nur die Einheitsgrößen oder Fische vom Vorjahr gefangen. Selbst an Karauschen habe ich nichts diesjähriges gefangen. Den Stichlingbestand werde ich glaube ich ausdünnen.
Die Badewanne habe ich gereinigt und die __ Aphanius mento zwar vollständig und gewachsen aber auch ohne Nachwuchs zurückgesetzt.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,
leider musste ich heute ein totes Makropodenweibchen aus dem Teich fischen. Der Größe nach könnte es doch Nachwuchs gegeben haben.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

das war doch M. opercularis, nicht ocellatus, richtig? Kannst Du denn sehen, ob noch M. opercularis im Teich überlebt haben? Dann wären die ja doch hier winterhart. Wie kalt war es denn bei Dir maximal?

Wir hatten hier so ca. -17° laut meinem Termometer morgends um 6.00 Uhr. 

Im Teich sieht es so aus, als hätten die letztgeborenen Notropis chrosomus den Winter nicht überstanden. Die waren aber auch noch teilweise unter 1 cm Länge. Die Halbstarken, die bereits so ca. 1,5 bis 2 cm lang waren, sind zwar weniger geworden, aber noch in großer Zahl vorhanden. Die Altfische sind auch weniger geworden aber ein paar sind noch da. Ich schätze mal, mit denen, die diesen harten Winter überlebt haben, bleibt ein hervorragend winterfester Stamm übrig, der für Nachzuchten ideal ist.

Was ich nicht erkennen kann, ob noch Karinälchen da sind. Die Ausgewachsenen sehen ert mal so aus, wie Halbstarke Notropis. Nur bei entprechendem Lichteinfall kann man die von oben unterscheiden und an der Schwimmform. Dazu muss man sich aber eine Weile an den Teich hocken und beobachten. Das ist es mir im Moment zu kalt und ungemütlich.

Die Reiskärpflinge sind alle im Fischhimmel gelandet. Der Züchter hatte mir wohl doch die falschen verkauft. Das war nicht die winterfeste Sorte, sondern die tropische. Die sieht zwar (fast) genauso aus, ist aber ein astreiner Warmwasserfisch. Auf Nachfragen dazu hat er einfach nicht mehr reagiert.

Goldelritzen sind auch etwas weniger geworden. Aber einige Junge haben den Winter überstanden und werden im Sommer wohl für ausreichend Nachwuchs sorgen.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Axel,
die Fische lassen sich noch nicht wieder blicken. Wir hatten eine Woche Dauerfrost und Dreikönige -19 grad. Das klingt nicht gerade gut. Der Teich war bis auf zwei jeweils 1 m2 große Stellen am Skimmer und Filtereinlauf zugefroren. Im tiefen Wasser hält sich allerdings noch __ Wasserpest. Tote Fische, die zweijährigen hatten im Sommer mindestens 10 cm, würden aber auch auffallen. Im November habe ich übrigens 5 junge M. ocellatus bekommen. Sie sind aber noch nicht im Teich.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

am Sonntag habe ich eine zweite Makropode gleicher Größe gefunden. Aber schon länger tot, an einer Stelle die mindestens 4 Wochen zugefroren war.

Allerdings hat mein Bruder vorige Woche, als ich im Urlaub war, einen __ Silberkarpfen gesehen. Laut Literatur hat dieser ja ähnliche Temperaturansprüche. Ich sehe gelegentlich einen __ Goldfisch und hatte am Sonntag ca. 50 __ Stichlinge in der Reuse.

Die M. ocelatus im Aquarium sitzen bei weniger als 7 Grad am Grund, ab 10 Grad werden sie schon richtig wild. Vieleicht kommt auch M. opercularis in einer Art Winterstarre ohne Labyrintatmung aus.

Die __ Aphanius mento Andana im Frühbeet haben schon Laichfarbe angenommen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,

von den Nordamerikanern habe ich inzwischen zweimal Enneacanthus in der Reuse gehabt und am Sonntag waren Notropis deutlich zu beobachen.

Die Asiaten machen sich noch rar, lediglich den __ Bitterling (Rhodeus sericeus?)konnte ich ebenfalls durch Reusenfang sicher nachweisen.

Xenotoca eiseni einen Hochlandkärpfling aus Mittelamerika glaube ich auch beobachtet zu haben.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

mal eine Frage zur Überwinterung in Garage oder Keller.

Wir machst Du es mit Beleuchtung, Filter, Belüftung usw.? Läßt Du die Tiere im Dunkeln ohne alles oder hast Du da ein richtiges Becken mit Filter und/oder Belüftung, Beleuchtung usw.

Eine Garage habe ich auch. Die steht direkt am Haus und ist dann auch relativ frostsicher. Da könnte ich schon eine Wanne rein stellen. Auch eine kleiner Heizstab, damit es z. B. nicht unter 10° geht wäre kein Problem. Aber welchen Aufwand muss ich sonst noch drumrum machen?

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi,
mein Überwinterungskeller mit komplett eingefahren Aquarien.
Viele Überwinterungskandidaten haben sich auch vermehrt.


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Axel,

die genannten Fische habe ich im ganzjährig im Teich. X. eiseni habe ich auch noch in den Aquarien. Die sind auch nicht beabsichtig draussen geblieben. Es liesen sich nicht alle einfangen. 

Im Herbst habe ich noch Macropodus ocelatus und __ Aphanius vladkovy bekommen. Erstere wollte ich vor den Winter nicht mehr aussetzen. Für die anderen muss ich noch einen neuen Miniteich graben. Zur Überwinterung waren sie in frostfeien Aquarien im Fenster vom Gartenhaus. Als Technik habe ich nur einen kleinen Innenfilter drin. Heizstäbe habe ich vorgesehen, aber nicht an. 

Im Winter 2007/8 habe ich Aphanius mento in einer Regentonne mit Leuchtstoffröhre in der Garage überwintert. In diesem Jahr habe ich darin marokkanische Molchbrut aufgezogen. Das müsste auch für andere subtropischen Fische und aquatile Amphibien ausreichen. (Bergformen vom Schwertträger, H. formasa, diverserse Bundbarsche und Labyrinter...) Durch die Leuchtstoffröhre und eine Plane drüber ist das Wasser nicht gefroren. 

Aber Vorsicht, In der gleichen Garage hatte ich noch einen Mörtelkübel mit Mamorkrebsen als Futter. An dem hatte ich einen Sprudler. Der ist mir in den beiden kalten Frostnächten zu Block gefroren !

Hallo Werner, Du hast gleichzeitig geschrieben. Das sieht ja proffessionell aus. Was überwinterst Du, Notropis und Karpfen ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hi Jürgen,

Wie auf den Bilder zu erkennen Notropis chrosomu & N. hypselopterus.

In den kleinen Becken in den Regalen befinden sich Zwergarnelen und den Karpfen mußte ich im Herbst in Einzelhaft stecken, der hatte Blähungen die ihn leicht auftrieben. Er brachte zu viel Unruhe in den Teich da er stetig in die Normalstellung zurückpaddeln mußte.


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Werner,
hast Du Erfahrung mit mehreren Notropis- Arten im gleichen Gewässer ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> hast Du Erfahrung mit mehreren Notropis- Arten im gleichen Gewässer ?
> mfg Jürgen



Hi Jürgen,

Notropis chrosomus & Notropis hypselopterus halte ich ohne Probleme zusammen.
Sie kommen auch aus dem gleichen Fanggebiet.

Siehe Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD2ZcnVMIK0 unten rechts HD Qualität anklicken.


----------



## goldfisch (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo,
sie sind wieder oder besser gesagt noch da. Gestern hatte ich beim Laubabfischen einen Makropode auf dem Rechen, die vermutlich am Nestbau war.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

tja, von meinen Marcropoden bin ich ganz schön enttäuscht  

Da gibt man so viel Geld für 10 Fische aus und dann sieht man alle 3-4 Tage mal einen davon. Den aber auch nur für maximal 5 Sekunden, dann ist der wieder weg.

Im Aquarium waren die __ Macropoden früher interessanter. Aber da konnte man die auch immer sehen, da die einfach keine so tollen Verstecke gefunden haben.

Aber Hauptsache die Fische sind glücklich in meinem Teich.

Nachdem ich hier inzwischen als "Fischtöter" verschrien bin, will ich ja auch mal was fürs Image tun.
:__ nase


Axel


----------



## goldfisch (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*

Hallo Axel, wenn sie erst ihr Nest verteidigen siehst Du sie schon. mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2010)

*Was machen Eure Makropoden ?*

Hallo,
Heute in der Dämmerung konnte ich nach Monaten endlich mal wieder einen Grossflosser beobachten !
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2017)

Oryzias latipes, hat die jetzt jemand über den Winter im Teich gehabt.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Juni 2017)

Hei, in Japan und China werden die teilweise unter Eis überwintert.
Da gibt es auch etliche Bilder im Netz. Einfach mal Googel anschmeißen.
Da spielen aber sicher noch andere Faktoren mit rein, die das vereiteln könnten, eben zb. Libellenlarven.
__ Medaka sind ja mit ihren 3cm nicht allzu groß und ihre Larven höchstens 2mm
Das ist für Miniteiche super, in größeren werden sie sich verlieren.
Ich fand es genau aus diesem Grund sehr reizvoll und habe mir deswegen die erstbesten erreichbaren Medaka im März auf einer Börse gekauft.
Medaka Otohime. 
Ich hatte gehofft, sie würden schonmal bis zur Outdoorsaison zur Vermehrung schreiten und ich könnte dann den Nachwuchs auslagern, aber sie brauchen wohl Sonnenlicht und davon am besten 14 Stunden um in Stimmung zu kommen. Diese Woche kommen sie dann doch raus. möchte nur heute erstmal schauen, wo die Reise der Temp. hingeht, wenn es heute über 30 Grad warm wird. Medaka werden so gezüchtet, das sie in der Draufsicht gut aussehen. Das tun meine Otohime auch, sie haben hübsche Glanzschuppen am Rücken. Aber gerade die sehen auch von der Seite sehr schön aus...deswegen hätte ich gerne so einen Fischturm im Miniteich, wo sie nach oben schwimmen können..schaun mer mal, ob sich das verwirklichen lässt...evt.erstmal mit einem Mohrenkopfeimer zum testen. Der macht wenigstens keinen Glasbruch...

Desweiteren habe ich Eier von Shiromedaka/weißen Medaka bekommen, die ich gerade ausbrüte.
Insgesamt sehr hübsche, liebenswerte, quirlige Fischchen. Für so Winzlinge nicht gerade billig und für Mörtelkübelfans eine echte Alternative.
Die werden in Japan selbst in sehr kleinen Gefäßen techniklos gehalten, so das ein 100 Liter Mörtelkübel für sie schon ein Wellnesstempel ist.
Meine werden definitiv im Keller überwintern. Auch wenn mein Mörtelkübel im Gewächshaus immer nur 1cm Eis hat und darunter auch Echinodorus überwintern.
 
 
Ich würde mich im Garten gerne mehr ausbreiten, aber mein Bremsklötzchen ist da recht eigen ;-) und meint es gäbe genug Wasserpötte in Haus und Garten.
Bisschen was zum Einlesen in dieses wirklich interessante Thema
http://medaka.eu/
https://medakaproject.wordpress.com/
Man muß sich halt voll und ganz auf diese Fischli einlassen.
Halbherzig wird das wohl nix werden.

Vietnamesische Kardinalsfische habe ich auch und werde versuchsweise mal testen, wie sie sich in einem 20 Liter Seerosenpott machen. Gestern hab ich Winzlarven im Elternbecken gesehen, von denen ich mal 10 Stück raus tun werde. Da ich hier ein "Libellenproblem" habe, werden auch diese mit schwarzem Fliegennetz abdecken, das an jeder Ecke einen Kieselstein eingewickelt, der mit Kabelblinder fixiert wird. Anders wirds keinen Sinn haben. Meine Kaltwasserfische haben im Winter im Keller auch nur 15 Grad. Das juckt die Kardinäle herzlich wenig und sie vermehren sich im Winter noch besser, als im Sommer..wundert mich schon, das es im Mom überhaupt Nachwuchs gibt.
Perlhuhneier hab ich auch testweise mal in einen 20 Liter Seerosenkübel raus. Im Keller ist kein Becken frei. Mal sehen was geht, bis so 8mm, dann kommen sie wieder rein zu den andern.

Und bevor jetzt wieder einer den Zeigefinger erhebt...schmeißt erstmal Googel an und schaut, um was es hier bei Medaka überhaupt geht.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Vietnamesische Kardinalsfische habe ich auch


Ich glaube ich muss mal vorbei kommen......aber 63 ist schon ein ganzes Stück von 32

Glaube ich muss mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte in den Klinsch gehen, um noch ein paar Mörtelkübel ein zu buddeln.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Juni 2017)

Hei, einbuddeln? Ich weiß nicht, ob das so gut is. Wenn sie in der Sonne stehen, werden sie schneller warm. Auch an einem trüben Tag bringt das ein bisschen was.
Na dann komm halt, fahrt ihr nie Richtung Süden?
Vg Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, einbuddeln? Ich weiß nicht, ob das so gut is.


Naja, wenn ich die Mörtelkübel rum stehen lasse, bekomme ich die nie in den Garten.

Schon mal Schleierprachtbarben im Sommer probiert.....die sollen sich fast ins Geld vermehren, wenn man die in den Zoohandel verkaufen kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2017)

Hi Torsten

sich an ein Thema was schon seit 7 Jahren brach lag und dann auch noch mit ganz andere Fische als __ Macropoden hängen
da hätteste lieber ein neues Thema aufmachen sollen

Pethia (Puntius) conchonius hatte ich früher jeden Sommer im Vorgänger meines heutigen Amphibientümpel (dessen südlichste Hälfte ja ein Teil meines 2007 aufgegebenen Bachlaufes war) und die vermehrten sich darin echt wie Guppies. Ich könnte mich heute noch in den  Arsch beißen diese Barben bei mir dann aussterben zu lassen. Es war nämlich noch eine Form wie sie heute im Handel leider nicht mehr vorkommt. Im Gegensatz zur den heutigen Beständen im Handel, die mittlerweile alle schleierflossenverseucht sind waren sie noch vollkommen ohne "Schleierflossengene"


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juni 2017)

Hei, vor paar Tagen hab ich in den einen Seerosenkübel, der etwa 27 Liter hat, paar überzählige Eier von Perlhuhnbärblingen reingetan.
Heute hab ich die ersten Hühnchen im Sonnenlicht rumschwimmen sehen 
Der Kübel steht halbschattig und hatte um 10 Uhr 21 Grad. Ich lass die jetzt da drin, bis sie etwa 8mm sind, dann können sie zurück zu den Alten...dann frisst die keiner mehr...
Das gleich mach ich dann auch mit den Vietnamesischen Kardinalsfischen...müßte genausogut funzen...
Bei den Filigranregenbögen hab ich ein Problem..ich kann nicht sehen, wo sie die Eier hinlegen...
Fliegennetze muß ich noch drüber spannen...Aaarrrrgg. hab heut wieder 8 __ Libellen aus meinem Gewächshauspott entlassen...ich glaub das wird diesjahr nixmehr...
Ach ist doch egal ob __ Macropoden oder nicht...draußen ist draußen...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juni 2017)

Hei, diese Woche ist perfekt, um in Miniteichen Temperaturversuche anzustellen.
Man wundert sich, wie lange es dauert, bis so ein kleines Gefäß auf Temperatur kommt.
Selbst wenn es vollsonnig steht.
Bei uns ist zur Zeit 32° im Schatten. Der 27 Liter Kübel mit Perlhuhnbabys ist gerademal bei 26 Grad angekommen.
Perfekt für die Minis...
Im Gewächshauspott sind es gerademal 23 Grad, obwohl das Gewächshausthermometer 42 Grad anzeigt.
Allerdings ist der jetzt üppig mit Mannshohen Tomatenstauden beschattet.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich an ein Thema was schon seit 7 Jahren brach lag und dann auch noch mit ganz andere Fische als __ Macropoden hängen
> da hätteste lieber ein neues Thema aufmachen sollen


Quatsch, hast den Beitrag lange nicht gelesen Frank ...in dem geht es um alles was aus dem Warmwasser auch in den Teich kann und zum teil da besser auf gehoben ist. 

Habe die Tage noch ganz normale Prachtbarben im Zoohandel gesehen.....gibt bei uns in der Ecke vielleicht noch einen Züchter.

Dafür gibt es die kleinen Kardinale nicht hier in der Ecke. Nur die normalen.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juni 2017)

Ja, ab und zu versteh ich die Welt nichtmehr. Alle wollen Vietnamesische Kardinalsfische. Nur die Leute hier in der Gegend ignorieren sie total.
Dabei sind die sowas von schön, lieb und pflegeleicht.
Vg Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2017)

ich hoffe das sich meine Pethia nigrofasciata (Purpurkopfbarben) im Amphibientümpel vermehren, die Männchen treiben zwar die Weiber und die laichen auch ab, allerding immer schön in den dichten Utricularia australis Beständen (vermutlich auch kein Wunder das das Zeug die letzten 4 Wochen wuchert wie Hulle)

Fische für den nächsten Sommer schwimmen auch schon in meinem Küchenbecken rum. Da wird mal ein Versuch mit subtropischen Channa "Mimetic-Pulchra" gemacht. Aus den 4 je 10cm langen Tieren hat sich vor 5 Wochen ein Paar gefunden und das Männchen hat 2 Tage vor meinem Urlaub rund 1 Dutzend Junge aus dem Maul entlassen. Die sind nun auch schon fast 4cm lang und müssen die Tage das Becken verlassen - Muttern wird sich freuen wenn ich mir Morgen ein 54l Komplettset besorge, für das uralte 160er hab ich in der Wohnung schließlich keinen Platz zum aufstellen


----------



## Gladius (22. Juni 2017)

Ein sehr schönes Thema. Ich habe in meinem "Subtropen Teich" unter anderem schöne Schwarzkärpflinge (__ Aphanius mento). Diese sind bei mir auch Winterhart und ganzjährig im Teich. Sie vermehren sich im Teich auch ganz gut, sodass ich einen guten und stabilen Bestand habe.
Für einen Gartenkübel habe ich letztes Jahr ein paar Diamantbarsche ergattert. Es waren aber Jungfische mit gerade 2,5cm. Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr ein paar Jungtiere habe.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Vietnamesische Kardinalsfische habe ich auch und werde versuchsweise mal testen, wie sie sich in einem 20 Liter Seerosenpott machen. Gestern hab ich Winzlarven im Elternbecken gesehen, von denen ich mal 10 Stück raus tun werde. Da ich hier ein "Libellenproblem" habe, werden auch diese mit schwarzem Fliegennetz abdecken, das an jeder Ecke einen Kieselstein eingewickelt, der mit Kabelblinder fixiert wird. Anders wirds keinen Sinn haben. Meine Kaltwasserfische haben im Winter im Keller auch nur 15 Grad. Das juckt die Kardinäle herzlich wenig und sie vermehren sich im Winter noch besser, als im Sommer..wundert mich schon, das es im Mom überhaupt Nachwuchs gibt.


Der Erich Wilms hat ja auch Kardinale in seinem __ Macropoden teichen...ob die unter dem Eis durch den Winter gehen habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Auf seiner Seite steht das die in Bergtümpeln neu entdeckt wurden...  http://erabo.de/aqua/Tanichthys/albonubes
Würde mich schon Interesieren was da so alles geht.


----------



## Ulf K (31. Dez. 2017)

Meine Albonubes Gold&Natur(Huppiefluppie-Stämme aus dem Zoogeschäft) überwintern seit Jahren bei 6°C-10°C.Keine Verkrüppelungen,keine Sterilität und vermehren sich i.d.R. zuverlässig von April bis Oktober im Naturteich.Überwinterung im Gartenteich ist selbst in den mildesten Wintern nicht gelungen.Dieses Jahr,war das erste Jahr,seit einer Dekade,wo sich bei mir(Bremen)Outdoor weder Kardinälchen,noch Chrystal Reds noch Virginalis(Marmorkrebse) ,vermehrt haben.War einfach zu kalt!Gab aber auch keine Verluste.Trotz den wahnsinnig hohen Wasserwechseln durch ausgiebigen Regen kam es auch nicht zu Häutungsschwierigkeiten der Krebse und Garnelen.
Vielleicht mal ganz interessant zur Neozooenproblematik!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2017)

Ulf K schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ganz interessant zur Neozooenproblematik!



Hi Ulf,

was soll daran interessant sein mit der Neozoenproblematik das sich deine Aquarientiere und die "illegalen" Procambarus fallax f. virginalis draußen net vermehrten?

Heimische Fischarten vermehren sich auch net erfolgreich wenn die "gewohnten Laichtemperaturen" nicht erreicht werden (Karpfen in Flüssen der Mittelgebirge z.B kommen manchmal jahrelang net zum ablaichen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ulf K (31. Dez. 2017)

Nun,Frank.Das "interessante" an meiner Feldbeobachtung ist,daß sich die angesprochenen Spezies in einem "kühlen Jahr" nicht vermehren,ist daß sich die angesprochenen Spezies in einem "kühlen Jahr" nicht vermehren!Die Laichtemperatur war ausreichend aber die Wassertemperatur reichte nicht zur Entwicklung!Beim AKFS und mehreren Kaltwasserfischgruppen im Net wurde diese Information schon mit Interresse aufgenommen.Ich wollte nur mit anderen Teichbesitzern und im Rahmen DIESES Threads meine Beobachtung teilen!Wenn es dich nicht interessiert,DAS ist mit reichlich egal,sperr mich doch!Aber,danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2017)

Hi Ulf,

meine Frage war 

"Was deine Beobachtung des Ausfall von deinem diesjährigen Fisch-/Krebs-/Garnelennachwuchs mit der weltweiten "Neozoenproblematik" zu tun haben soll

Neozoen wie z.B Kamberkrebse, gemeiner __ Sonnenbarsche, Zwergwelse u.a sind hier schon seit über 130 Jahren "heimisch" - Signalkrebse auch schon seit fast 60 Jahren - selbst wenn da mal wegen schlechter Bedingungen ganze Nachwuchsgenerationen den Bach runter runter gehen bleiben die Elterntiere trotzdem noch da. Die nächste Laichperiode kann es dann wieder ganz anders aussehen

Bei meinen Lepomis gibbosus kamen dieses Jahr übrigens das erst Mal seit 2011 trotz ablaichens auch keinerlei Nachwuchs hoch - sonst waren es jährlich hundere die ich als Futterfische rausfangen mußte. Auch die heimischen Rotaugen und Rotfedern entwickelten sich nicht da das Wasser diesmal im Mai zu kalt war

es wird übrigens ja auch bei weitem net jede "neu" auftauchende Art zu einem Neozon/Neophyt. Es gibt da eine biologische Zehnerregel

von
100 eingeschleppten/eingeführten Arten
können sich 
10 Arten längerfristig halten
und 
1 Art breitet sich anschließend invasiv aus


MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2018)

Ulf K schrieb:


> Überwinterung im Gartenteich ist selbst in den mildesten Wintern nicht gelungen


Somit sind die bei 4°C nicht mehr lebensfähig.


----------



## Gladius (9. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe seit Jahren __ Aphanius mento ganzjährig im Teich und auch im vergangenen Sommer wieder Jungfische...


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Jan. 2018)

Gladius schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Jahren __ Aphanius mento ganzjährig im Teich und auch im vergangenen Sommer wieder Jungfische...


Gibt es die Nachkommen in Spurrenelementen oder richtig viele?


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Jan. 2018)

> *AW: . . . hat hier jemand Makropoden im Teich?*


Jetzt ja, aber auch einige bis jetzt nur im Aquarium.
Sind aber nicht wirklich gut auf ein Bild zu bekommen.....anbei mal einige Versuche.


----------



## Gladius (10. Jan. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Gibt es die Nachkommen in Spurrenelementen oder richtig viele?



...sagen wir mal so... für mich genügend. Da das Interesse bei den Aquarianern nicht sehr groß ist und ich noch Regenbogenelritzen und Diamantbarsche im Teich habe, reguliert es sich auf einen stabilen Bestand. Habe daher auch keinen Wert auf große Stückzahlen gelegt...


----------



## Erich Willems (24. Feb. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Der Erich Wilms hat ja auch Kardinale in seinem __ Macropoden teichen...ob die unter dem Eis durch den Winter gehen habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Auf seiner Seite steht das die in Bergtümpeln neu entdeckt wurden...  http://erabo.de/aqua/Tanichthys/albonubes
> Würde mich schon Interesieren was da so alles geht.



Also da kann ich was zu beitragen:
Auf obiger Seite sieht man wie sie nach meinen Beobachtungen mit den Temperaturen zurechtkommen.
Auch findet sich darauf ein Video, welches sie im Teich zeigt.

Da sie sich letztes Jahr im Teich1 sehr stark vermehrt hatten, und zum Winteranfang noch winzig kleine von ihnen Rumschwammen konnte ich nicht alle rauskeschern.

Dafür habe ich vor 2 Wochen, als das Eis wieder weg war nochmal einen Schwung ausgekeschert, weil die Wettervorhersage neuen Frost für die nächste zeit gemeldet hatte. So ists gekommen, die Teiche sind fest zugefroren.

Die vor zwei Wochen herausgeholten sind absolut fit.
Wie man auf obiger Seite anhand der Temperaturtabelle sieht, kommen sie mit Temperaturen bis 3°C Wassertemperatur durchaus zurecht.
Die Frage nach der Wintertauglichkeit in unserer Gegend (Schwäbische Alb) ist also temperaturmäßig mit Ja zu beantworten, aber das reicht nicht. 
Ein Wechselwarmer muss, mit diesen Temperaturen auch lange genug zurecht kommen, d.h. der reduzierte Stoffwechsel darf über die Zeit nicht zum Verfall führen falls sie dabei keine Nahrung aufnehmen oder aber sie müssen auch in dieser Zeit fähig sein Nahrung nachzuschieben.

Die ich letztlich herausgefangen habe waren in guter Konstitution und schwimmen jetzt im Aquarium.
Falls ich immer noch nicht alle erwischt haben sollte, wird sich zum Winterende zeigen, ob sie hier winterhart sind oder nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2018)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Falls ich immer noch nicht alle erwischt haben sollte, wird sich zum Winterende zeigen, ob sie hier winterhart sind oder nicht.


Das finde ich sehr Spannend.

Ach und von den __ Macropoden stelle ich euch hier auch mal neue Bilder ein.


----------



## Erich Willems (12. März 2018)

So dann ein kurzes Update zu den Kardinälchen (Tanichthys albonubes):
Gestern am Sonntag hab ich in der Teichmitte ein Kardinächen ausmachen können, etwa 1.5cm SL.
Auch heute abend nach der Arbeit konnte ich ihn wieder entdecken. Sieht normal vital aus.
Also bisher scheinen sie mich überraschen zu wollen.
Die Überraschung wird komplett sein, wenn sie festen Frühling noch da sind.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2018)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Die Überraschung wird komplett sein, wenn sie festen Frühling noch da sind.


Wirklich Spannend.
Von meinen im November in den Teich gesetzten __ Macropoden konnte ich noch keinen entdecken.
Mal abwarten, wenn es wärmer wird. Vielleicht sind dann ja noch welche da.


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Mai 2018)

Na, was macht die Mörtelkübelsaison?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2018)

Im Teich habe ich im Frühjahr noch welche gesehen.....
Im Aquarium hatte ich irgend eine Labyrinterseuche. 
Da sind die im 450 Literbecken nach und nach verschwunden.....habe nie irgend was Totes gesehen. 
Bärblinge und Lebendgebährende kein Problem.

Mal schauen ob die im Teich sich vermehren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Im Teich habe ich im Frühjahr noch welche gesehen.....
> Im Aquarium hatte ich irgend eine Labyrinterseuche.
> Da sind die im 450 Literbecken nach und nach verschwunden.....



oder es war ihnen doch zu warm im Zimmer-Becken wovor weiter oben ja schon gewarnt wurde

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> oder es war ihnen doch zu warm im Zimmer-Becken wovor weiter oben ja schon gewarnt wurde


Nein. Das kann es nicht gewesen sein.....gibt einige die die Fische über Jahre warm halten.....gibt dann nur keine Nachkommen. Weiterhin sind 3-4 Monate warm auch im Sommer normal.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo, da steckt man nicht drin. Das kann vielfältige Gründe haben.
Bei manchen Fischen hab ich Hemmungen, sie in Gesellschaftsbecken zu tun.
Wenn dann nur nach ausgibiger Quarantäne mit anschließender Bakterienangleichung.
Unter anderm wegen "bakterieller Unverträglichkeit" Dort ist doch immermal ein gewisser Wechsel und neue Tiere bringen neue Bakterien mit.
Die sind nicht unbedingt pathogen, aber können trotzdem bei Fischen, die sie nicht gewöhnt sind ganzschönen Schaden anrichten...
So wie wenn Europäer meinen, sie müßten unbekannte Naturvölker im Regenwald besuchen.
Diese können dann an einem banalen Schnupfen sterben.
Bei Fischen ist das ähnlich..die Alten können an den Neuen Bakterien der Neuen Fischen sterben und die Neuen an den Bakterien der alt Eingessenen.
Jaja, da ist sicherlich auch ein Problem der Beckenhygiene aber nicht nur.
Bei höheren Temperaturen sind auch mehr ganz gewöhnliche Bakterien im Becken unterwegs, die schonmal Ärger machen können und der Sauerstoff und blahblahblah
Oxydatoren können auch im Aquarium gute Eigenschaften haben. Nicht nur Sauerstoff produzieren, sondern auch überschüssige Nährstoffe wegoxidieren und Bakterientätigkeit ausgleichen bzw. umlenken...zb. falsche Reaktionen unter Sauerstoffabschluss im Boden. Da kann der Sauerstoff vom Oxydator das Zünglein an der Waage sein. Vor allem Nachts.
Gutes Thema..muß auch noch 2 fehlende auffüllen und HMF reinigen. In manchen Becken, die im Sommer schonmal Ärger machen, wegen Aufbau der Technik oder etwas stärkerem Besatz, lass ich die zwischen Mai und Sep provilaktisch mitlaufen.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2018)

Monika, das sehe ich auch so. Irgend eine  Unverträglichkeit.
Keine Symptome an den Fischen. Bei einem verkrauteten Becken nimmt die Anzahl der Tiere ab und man weiß nicht warum.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Na, was macht die Mörtelkübelsaison?
> VG Monika


Die macht seid Samstag was mit Vietnamesische Kardinalsfischen.
Heute treiben die Sich schon durch den Kübel.

Die __ Macropoden sieht man nicht im Teich. Vor zwei Wochen schillerte beim Algen räumen ein Bock durch den Teich....
Sonst wurde nix gesehen......aber ich habe dieses Jahr auch keinen Goldelrizennachwuchs gesehen....
Könnte wohl sein das die Macropoden sich als Jungfischjäger probieren.....


----------



## Erich Willems (8. Aug. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Na, was macht die Mörtelkübelsaison?
> VG Monika



Also, bei mir gibts zwar keine Mörtelkübel, aber ich verallgemeinere die Frage mal auf Wasser draußen, also bei mir Teiche.
Wie immer:
In allen drei Teichen sind die jeweiligen Rundschwanzmakropoden weiterhin vital.
Die Kardinälchen (Tanichthys albonubes) in dem einen Teich sind tatsächlich durch den Winter gekommen und haben inzwischen in dem Teich wieder Junge. Damit kann man in diesem Teich jetzt Junge Kardinälchen und jungen Rundschwanzmakropoden beobachten.



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hallo, da steckt man nicht drin. Das kann vielfältige Gründe haben.


Ja kann es natürlich.
Aber Rundschwanzmakropoden werden bei dauerhaft warmer Haltung, kurzlebig, hinfällig und sind oft nach einer Brutsaison nicht mehr in der Lage im nächsten Jahr eine weitere Brutsaison zu realisieren.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nein. Das kann es nicht gewesen sein.....gibt einige die die Fische über Jahre warm halten.....gibt dann nur keine Nachkommen


Diese Absolutheit ist mutig .
Gibt einige ... und es gibt viele mit obiger Erfahrung. Ausnahmen bestätigen ja oft die Regel.
Ich wäre nicht so sicher. Die normale Erwartung für Rundschwanzmakropoden ist obige: Sie benötigen in der Regel eine ausreichend kalte Überwinterung, um vital zu bleiben. 
Anders ist es bei Jungfischen.
Wenn man die über ihren ersten Winter "warm" hält - mit durch Wasserwechsel induzierten regelmäßigen Temperaturwechseln, wie ich das in solchen Fällen halte - sind sie früh im nächsten Jahr groß genug sich zu vermehren. Kommen sie dann nach draußen und im folgenden Winter auch konnte ich keine Vitalitätseinbußen im weiteren Verlauf feststellen.

Aber, natürlich kann es in diesem konkreten Fall viele Gründe haben.

Tschüss
Erich


----------

